# Planning a Move to Ensenada



## seajay44

Hello:

I just joined recently. I am in the early stages of planning a move to Ensenada. I have visited there a couple of times and liked it. 

I am planning on moving there in October or November of this year.

I am of retirement age, but, "retirement" in the US today means that you find at least two jobs to replace the good one that you left behind. I now have three online jobs (teaching) and one in the town where I live, Templeton, CA. My online jobs I can easily transfer to Mexico--as long as I can have some assurance of dependable high, speed Internet connections in Ensenada. How are the Internet services there?

I would like to communicate with Americans who are now living in Ensenada as I know that I would benefit by their knowledge and experience. 

Also, I am planning on bringing a number of pet cats with me. Any tips or information that I should know? I've contacted the Mexican Consulate about this, and they told me that I just have to have health and vaccination certificates and pay the tax on the cats over the number of two. Any input on this?

Thank you.

Charlie....


----------



## RVGRINGO

Ensenada? That's hardly outside of the USA. You should find connectivity unless you get too rural.
As for the cats; your advice is correct. You are permitted only two pets per person and must have veterinarian's updated shot records and a letter certifying that they are free of internal and external parasites. Additional cats may be impounded and there will be import duty on them. People have been know to be 'held hostage' for high payments for extra pets and they will not be cared for while impounded. Some have died. So, having more than two can get very expensive, be a tragedy, or be no problem at all. Be prepared.


----------



## seajay44

*Thank for responding*

Thanks, RVGRINGO, for your input. 

Also, you have alarmed me. But, this is insight from a point of view that I have to take very seriously. I got the impression when I talked to the Consulate that if I paid the additional tax, everything would be OK. Do you know anything about that? I most certainly do not want to blunder down and fall into a trap that it is impossible get out of with my pets safe and sound. "High payments"--any idea what they meant by that--the amount (per pet) for the whole shebang, which in my case) is significant. If they have health certificates, shots, etc., and the tax paid, do you think it likely that they might be impounded.

I know this all may sound ridiculous to you, but many of these cats I have had for many years, and they are all part of my "family," so I am very tense about all this. 

Thank you.

seajay44....


----------



## moisheh

Ensenada is almost a suburb of San Diego. How many cats do you have? Just make 2 trips if you are worried. Ensenada is a rfee zone ( I think). So you dont need car permits. Maybe someone else can confirm if you even have to stop for an inspection and a FMM?? But dont worry. In Mexico there is always a way.

Moisheh


----------



## RVGRINGO

I believe that an FMM is required for stays of more than 72 hours, as was the case with the old FMT. The FMM is good for 180 days.


----------



## seajay44

*Thanks*

Thanks for your input, Moisheh. 

Regarding the number of cats, my mother always said, "Don't count. You will be happier not knowing." Actually, I have about 12, but I am seeking some channels to find homes for some because they were feral kittens that, because some of my neighbors don't get their pets fixed, happen, and about once a year for the last two years some one had brought me a box of kittens seriously needing attention but with no place to take them when they were better. So, not wanting to contribute to the problem, I kept them. I only had four of my own cats to begin with. I'd like to get down to four or five, in which case the two-trip approach would work. But, with those four or five, it would kill me of something happened to them in this transfer process. So, it all fills me with anxiety. I am connecting with the Mexican consulate about this matter tomorrow to get some specific input (which I hope is valid and dependable).

I picked Ensenada because it a relatively easy traveling distance from where I am now (Templeton, CA). I have visited a couple of times, and liked it. I have family living in Monclova, COA, but that is three states away (at least 1500 miles), and they would be very helpful to get the cats across the border, but I'm not prepared for that long trip with possessions, cats, etc.

Anyway, thanks for your input and listening to me.

Where are you? How long have you been living in Mexico? I will appreciate if I can connect with you for information intermittently.

Seajay44....


----------



## RVGRINGO

Wow! A dozen cats? No matter how you slice it, you are going to have to pay for all but two and you may find that they'll classify that many as a commercial lot, assumed for sale. There is no flexibility in Mexican customs procedures and you may find the duty unaffordable. A recent traveller had to come up with 15,000 pesos for just two cats which he flew in from Australia; plus a large bill to the agents who took care of the shipping, but fouled up anyway, causing a delay which, in turn, changed the status of the cats.
I strongly suggest that you reduce your 'inventory' to only two cats. Even then, they would probably have to be maintained inside your home. Even in walled properties, cats don't seem to last long because they will become involved with pest poisons put out by neighbors, and even authorities; particularly when they patrol the walls and cause dogs to bark in the neighborhood. We recently lost our beautiful white Scottish Fold to that scenario. So, no more cats for us.


----------



## conklinwh

A few things:
First, we have two cats so we have no problem going back and forth. The US doesn't check cats, only dogs but we keep paperwork up anyway. Mexico requires up to date shot record and letter giving a clear bill of health signed within 5 days of crossing the border. A little problematic for us as we often stop at relatives and take more than five days. That being said, we have never been questioned about our cats. 
The fact that you are close to the border does give you the multiple trip option.
The point on inside/outside is very real. A person here involved in cat placement told me that the life expectancy of outside cats is less than a year and inside/outside cats less than two years. We have a large property and are pretty isolated so we let ours roam during the day but keep inside at night.
Even walls aren't foolproof as there has been instances of kids lobbing poisened food over walls.


----------



## seajay44

*Thanks for the info!*

Thanks for the additional insight regarding "commercial lot." That is something that I would not have thought of. I will bring that up when I speak to the Consulate office this week. 

I am trying to reduce the number--it would make life easier in a lot of ways. 

All of my cats are indoor cats, so that shouldn't be a problem. I do hope to build a completely-enclosed "cat run" where I rent so they can go outdoors,but not stray. Even though I live in a very small rural community and have a two-lot property, I stopped letting my cats go out because, regardless of how big the yard is, they want to see what's beyond the fence, and one street in front of my house is used as Indianapolis JR by local drivers, stopping for nothing.

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your cat.

I appreciate the time that you take in communicating with me.

Thank you.

Seajay44....




RVGRINGO said:


> Wow! A dozen cats? No matter how you slice it, you are going to have to pay for all but two and you may find that they'll classify that many as a commercial lot, assumed for sale. There is no flexibility in Mexican customs procedures and you may find the duty unaffordable. A recent traveller had to come up with 15,000 pesos for just two cats which he flew in from Australia; plus a large bill to the agents who took care of the shipping, but fouled up anyway, causing a delay which, in turn, changed the status of the cats.
> I strongly suggest that you reduce your 'inventory' to only two cats. Even then, they would probably have to be maintained inside your home. Even in walled properties, cats don't seem to last long because they will become involved with pest poisons put out by neighbors, and even authorities; particularly when they patrol the walls and cause dogs to bark in the neighborhood. We recently lost our beautiful white Scottish Fold to that scenario. So, no more cats for us.


----------



## seajay44

*Thanks!*

Hello, Conklinwh: 

Thanks for the information. I did not know that the US did not check cats. I assumed they would be more strict than the Mexican authorities. 

You say you have never been questioned about your cats. Where do you put your cat carriers? What border crossing do you use? 

All my cats are inside only, although I would like to build a cat run beside the house so they could get out but not run around. I will have to keep in mind your experience about people lobbing poisoned food into the compound, however. That's definitely something I needed to know about. 

Thank you for taking the time to respond to my concerns.

Seajay44....


----------



## moisheh

You are going to find it near impossible to keep your cats indoors. Mexican homes do not usually have screen doors. Thus your doors would have to be closed all the time. Often the laundry is outdoors. and your cats would sneak out. Most landlords will not rent to you. I love cats. We have one as do all of our kids but I would never rent a home to someone with a dozen cats. Mexico is not the USA. The embassy is the last place for accurate information. The final say belongs to the aduanero you meet at the border. IMHO your task is impossible.

Moisheh


----------



## RVGRINGO

The fact is that you may lose many of your cats to Mexican customs & they may destroy them after ten days, if you don't come up with the cash; worst case scenario, several hundred dollars (thousands of pesos) per cat! Otherwise, you'll never see them again.

As for living with a large number of cats in Mexico: Really impractical & will only lead to heartache for you.


----------



## miguelfl

Well I think that may be you could try to contact with some home owner or agency. As Moisheh said it's difficult to find someone who wants to rent you a home knowing that you get that number of cats ... but in my opinion you must try it, if it's your desire.

(edited by Moderator. Posting such URLs does violate forum rules.)


----------



## conklinwh

Yes, I was very surprised when I went on US Customs & Immigration site that unlike Mexico, the US treats dogs & cats differently. As I said we still always have the necessary paperwork both ways. We don't hide them. We have an SUV and drop the seat so we can have right behind the front seats and raised so that they can look out. The carrier plus a covered litterbox covers a lot of room and pretty obvious but still no questions. We cross on the opposite end of the US/Mexican border from where you would so that not feasible. I'm sure someone else has had experience crossing with cats near where you are.
One other advantage that you will have is cat food as both dog and cat canned food has about doubled here in the last year.


----------



## RVGRINGO

This is important.
Remember that the Mexican Consulates come under the department of foreign affairs. What they know about Aduana (customs), Bancercito (the bank that collects for your vehicle importation) and INM (immigration), is usually out of date and often wrong. When you arrive at the border, the interpretation of the laws and rules will be made by the individual customs and individual immigration agents.
What people have experienced in the past may not apply now. Things were lax and often corrupt until about the first of this year, when all of those agents were dismissed and replaced by college educated agents who were better trained. They are much more 'by the book' and not subject to argument or 'convincing' with more 'paperwork'; the kind with numbers in all four corners and a felony for the agent as well as those who offer. So, get your ducks in a row. Read the Aduana and INM websites and be very skeptical of what you are told at the Consulate. They'll probably tell you what you want to hear with a big reassuring smile; a cultural thing akin to asking Mexicans for directions. You'll get the smile and helpful directions which often fail as soon as you leave his neighborhood. He just couldn't bear to disappoint you! It is impolite to say, 'No.'


----------



## moisheh

RVgringo: I got a chuckle reading your comment on asking directions. I have found that when they do not know the answer is just " Derecho!!!" The person saves face and you get even more lost!!!

Moisheh


----------



## seajay44

*Thank you.*

Thank you, Moisheh, for your straightforward advice. I appreciate it as I do need completely honest and realistic to make my decision as to what I will do.

I appreciate the time you take to provide your input.

Seajay44....


----------



## seajay44

*Thank you.*

I appreciate you informative input, RVRINGO. While I might have been suspicious of smiling faces and ready answers from the Consulate, I did not realize there was such a significant disconnect between them and the other official, agencies, and officers "on the ground." Good information and good advice.

Thanks.

Seajay44....


----------



## seajay44

*Thank you.*

Thank you for taking the time to read and respond to my concerns, Conklin.

What do you mean "doubled"? Do you mean doubled in price or doubled in availability?

Seajay44....


----------



## conklinwh

Sorry, doubled in price. BTW, the points on keeping cats totally inside and achieving a rental are both true, especially if you rent furnished.
We built of adobe to hold the cool during the day so we don't need open much but the afternoon breeze is good to let in so comforting to have our cats come/go during the day and close up at night.


----------



## claudioc

One thing to take into consideration.

Residential wise: If you are planning to rent a home In Mexico, having 12 cats in your house is not something that many real estate agents would like to have. So bare in mind that many realtors will be a little bit turned off by such a matter.

There are a lot of realtors that work with US retirees, so your best bet is to contact those, I could put you in touch with professional ones from Asociacion de Profesionales Inmobiliarios de Ensenada (APIE), similar to NAR in the USA. You will not get the higher prices from brokers like REMAX and Century21.

Let me know if I can help you. But Google for it....APIE and call them up directly, telling them your situation and see if the Association can help find you a realtor that can cater to your needs.

If you are buying a home you will not have any problems with that.... 

Cheers.

Claudio.


----------



## seajay44

*Thanks for your response*

Hello, Claudioc:

I believe that I am solving the problems of the 12 cats. I am now working towards 6. More about that later....

I may buy. How is financing handled there? Qualification? 

Thanks for the info regarding real estate agents. I am hopeing to go down to Ensenada in a couple of weeks to look things over from the perspective of a resident rather than a tourist.

What about bringing personal possessions into Mexico: How .much? How easy or hard? Problems? What to bring what not to bring? Etc. What do you think I ought to know about this.

Thank you.

Seajay44....


----------



## RVGRINGO

WOW! I'm beginning to wonder if Seajay44 is just pulling our collective leg.

Anyway, here are the short and sweet answers:

You are still allowed to bring only two pets per person, with all the appropriate health forms, etc.
The vast majority of homes in Mexico don't have mortgages. However, if you don't really need a mortgage and have lots of collateral, you might actually be able to get one. That's how you qualify. Interest rates would be much higher than in the USA and the term of the mortgage would be much shorter. That means high payments.

You can drive down with a car full of used possessions, possibly get a 'green light' and not even be inspected. However, avoid new stuff; especially electronics less than six months old and don't let the total value be over about $1000 USD. Otherwise, you might have to use a customs broker.
On the other hand; once you get a 'no inmigrante' visa, you can go to a Mexican consulate in the USA and get a one time permit, called a 'menaje de casa', good for a limited period, with which you can bring down your entire household without paying duty.
Frankly, the expense and hassle of bringing a lot of 'stuff' may outweigh the fun and adventure of having a big garage sale, then refurnishing locally in your new house.
That said, Baja tends to be a strange world of its own and your mileage may vary.


----------



## Mikewo

It's worth mentioning that the closing costs are extremely high in Mexico and if you finance those fees will grow even more. The best way to acquire property is by paying cash. If you don't have the money on hand and you own your current residence you may want to get creative and do a reverse mortgage or pull equity out. If those options are not possible, which given the real estate climate in the US, is likely then I would suggest leasing a house. I own land in Mexico and would encourage others to do so, but I have chosen to lease the different houses I've lived in over the years. I plan to one day build my dream house, but for now that is still a dream! To buy a finished house or buy land and build a house you will come out of pocket a significant amount of money, no way around that. On the flip side, you can probably find a great house just outside of Ensenada on the road to La Bufadora near the beach for a few hundred a month. I was just there looking and was happy to find many reasonable options. In my world, when I can spend less than $6,000 a year for a house with an ocean view there is no reason to own. 

If you are dead set on owning another option would be to find a development with developer financing, there are a lot of options today, but I would not buy anything unfinished without a construction performance bond in place.

I spend a lot of time in Ensenada and an certain you will love living there. 

Good Luck,

Mike


----------



## seajay44

*Thanks, Mikewo*

I appreciate this information on buying as it is not what I imagined would be the case. 

Your suggestion of leasing sound like what I should do as I do not have a lot of liquid capital at this point. It is especially encouraging to me to hear that currently there are a lot of "reasonable options" available. 

Also encouraging were your words, "I spend a lot of time in Ensenada and an certain you will love living there."

Thanks for your ideas and information.

Seajay44....


----------



## seajay44

*Pulling your leg?*

Hello, RVGRINGO:

No, I'm not pulling your leg. I'm curious as to what it was in my posting that suggested this idea. I am very serious, although I may sound a little stupid and simple sometimes. I'm new to this, and I do admit sometimes that in my imagination things are always a little more simple and easy that they really are, but I am sincere.

As I've indicated, I am working on significantly reducing the number of cats to a smaller number that I can get across the border in stages in a single day.

Thanks for the info regarding mortgages. This is what I needed to know to plan specifically for my financial circumstances.

I especially appreciate your advice regarding bringing possessions into Mexico in stages. In fact, that would alleviate a lot of stress for me. Now, I know that I don't have to pack everything up and the cats and try to get it all down to and across the border within one 24 or 48-hour period. I can do it in stages--cats first with some possessions, then the rest later. That takes a load off my mind.

I don't have an extraordinary amount of possessions (like the cats, I'm working on cutting it down to a bare minimum) I want to bring, and I like your idea of "refurnishing locally."

Thank you very much, RVGRINGO for your input. I appreciate it.

Seajay44....


----------



## seajay44

Thanks, Conklinwh:

I'm sorry, but somehow I missed your response. I am sorry. Thanks for the information and suggestion for the cats. I am trying to narrow the number down to 6. All of my cats are indoor and I have no screen doors with no real problem. I just have to watch what I do.

Thanks again.

Seajay44


----------



## seajay44

*My Trip to Ensenada*

Hi, I'm not sure how to post a message that I'm sure that everyone will read, but, in an attempt to do so, I am posting a reply here for BajaGringo:

I did get down to Ensenada the July 20-22, but the trip didn't go as smothly as I'd hoped: I had arranged to pick up a Budget rental car in Tijuana and drive down with my step-son who lives in TJ. They wouldn't take my debit card, and, as I had used it before in Mexico at the ATM to withdraw funds and thought there'd be no probblem with it, I didn't take a credit card. No rental car. So, we took the bus down from Tijuana to Ensenada, and it was a very pleasant trip, reasonably priced, and on luxury busses that made the Amtrak bus look like a third-world country, bus stations relatively conveniently located, etc. Rented a very reasonably-priced hotel room in downtown. Nothing fancy but OK and convenient for people who had to walk.

I'm not sure what the cause was (I've never had problems with the water before, but I did eat a late breakfast before we turned in), but I woke up the next AM with Montezuma's Revenge. Got dressed immediately and went to the Farmacia across the street bought the right meds, and started taking them immediately. No more trots, but I felt weak and didn't do much that whole day. The next day, I felt better, and, through a couple of contacts that I already had downtown, got some information and asked them to start looking for what I wanted, and, after eating again, we hit the bus back to Tijuana as I had a long circuitious trip back home starting relatively early the next day. In Tijuana, I stayed at a friend of my step-son's who also was willing for gas money to drive me where I need to go, to the bus station and back, etc.

If you will remember, I was worried about Internet access as I have to work online everyday, but I had no problems finding conveniently-located, friendly, and inexpensive Internet Cafes in both Tijuana and Ensenada.

Altogether, although the trip did not really go as I'd hoped (I wanted to drive around and actually look at some rentals in Ensenada), I think it worked out pretty well. I learned a number of things that I needed to know to keep the green light on for the planned move towards the end of the year: I made some good contacts, I found the city very clean and attractive (as I had remembered it), my step-son also liked it (as he will be coming down with me), and, in the face of several minor emergencies, I was able to put fall-back plans into operation with few problems. So, after all that, I came back with a greater motivation to get myself in gear, get rid of a lot of possessions that I'd had for too many years, find homes for most of my cats (I've got some help for that from a local pet protection group), get myself together, and get to Ensenada.

I'm sorry that I was not able to connect with those of you that I indicated that I would. I will keep in touch here as I know there will be many more concerns and questions before this becomes a reality, and I am hoping to come down again in October to make specific arrangements for the move in mid or late November and hope to see you then.

Thank you very much.

Seajay44
seajay44 is offline Reply With Quote



seajay44 said:


> Thanks, Conklinwh:
> 
> I'm sorry, but somehow I missed your response. I am sorry. Thanks for the information and suggestion for the cats. I am trying to narrow the number down to 6. All of my cats are indoor and I have no screen doors with no real problem. I just have to watch what I do.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Seajay44


----------



## seajay44

Hello, I've been gone for a while, but my plans to move to Ensenada have not changed. I have four jobs currently, so I have not had a lot of time what with keeping up with them, clearing through 30+ years of personal possessions, papers, etc, to determine what I need to have and what to dispose of (a lot). I am still hoping to make my move in late November or early December. I am now at the stage where I have to take specific (and immediate) action to obtain my resident visa. It is in that regard that I am seeking advice regarding how specifically to go about that process. Which should I go for, the FM3 or FM2. I am over 60 and have a proveable income from outside Mexico and some financial assets. I would like to pursue business interests in Mexico, but do not have a great amount of money to invest. I am currently a professional teacher. Can I apply for FM2 status as a teacher? Do I need a Mexican immigration lawyer? How much will that cost? There are also probably a lot of questions that I have not asked here that I should have, but that is why I am posting here, hoping for some expert guidance. I am seeking relevant and useful information, please!

Thank you.

Seajay44


----------



## seajay44

I can't figure out how to do a new posting in this thread. I have posted a new message as a "reply," but I'm not sure that will get the attention of the all the participants in this thread, many of which have provided me with very helpful information previously. If someone can tell me how to do this correctly, I would appreciate it.

Thank you.

Seajay44....


----------



## seajay44

Hello, again:

I also have other questions. In this thread, I learned that it is best to wait until you're established before trying to bring most of your possessions across the border, and that you can get a special "import" license for that purpose, but I'd like more information about that procedure. By the same token, I'd like to know how much to bring with me on the initial move down--a pickup truck with only the bare essentials (clothes, cooking utensils, etc.), or what? What can I (should I) bring on that initial trip down after which I will begin my residency? (I'm not talking about an exploratory trip, but "moving in.") How should I bring it? Recommendations? suggestions? etc? Please....


----------



## RVGRINGO

In the same thread, using 'Reply' is appropriate. If you wish to start an entirely new topic, then you can do that from the index page of the Mexico forum.
As for your visa: You can start the process online, at the INM website. There is a 'sticky thread' on that topic. If you plan to stay forever and become 'inmigrado' or naturalized, removing your US vehicle from Mexico permanently, then the (FM2) Inmigrante credencial is what you will need. However, if you aren't sure, you can get the easier and less expensive 'No Inmigrante rentista credencial' and can change at any time.
Working requires the sponsorship of an employer and their cooperation with you and INM in obtaining either visa with a 'lucrativa' status. If working on an FM2 Inmigrante credencial, you must not have a foreign plated vehicle in Mexico; so, you would have to remove your truck from Mexico immediately and purchase & register a vehicle in Mexico.


----------



## tepetapan

Here is how I made the move. Step one, I seperated everything I owned into two piles. One is the "I can live without it" pile and the second is "I need this stuff". Ok now, take a few days break, disposing of the "I can live without it " stuff. Give it away, sell it , throw it away...what ever but it must be gone before the next step.
Step two, repeat step one. You need to be honest with yourself. How often have you used the electric knife sharpener?? etc.. At the end of step 2 you should have disposed of 50% of all the things you thought you might need. You are doing great! 
Step three, you guessed it, repeat step one. To me, Mexico should be a simple life style. A good sauce pan, a couple good knives, fry pan, hand can opener. The kitchen is done... the dishes and odds and ends buy here in Mexico. An electric knife? Electric can opener? waffle iron? You will be surprized how you will (almost) never miss them.
If you like cooking outdoors, bring your grill. 
For a bedroom bring sheets if you know the size bed you will have ( don´t plan on a queen size bed). Bathroom...maybe towels. Living room / dining room .....candles and a good bottle of wine Oh, and bring a cork screw or 2!


----------



## seajay44

*Thanks, Tepetapan!*

Thanks for your sensible advice. That's what I need now.

Seahay44....





tepetapan said:


> Here is how I made the move. Step one, I seperated everything I owned into two piles. One is the "I can live without it" pile and the second is "I need this stuff". Ok now, take a few days break, disposing of the "I can live without it " stuff. Give it away, sell it , throw it away...what ever but it must be gone before the next step.
> Step two, repeat step one. You need to be honest with yourself. How often have you used the electric knife sharpener?? etc.. At the end of step 2 you should have disposed of 50% of all the things you thought you might need. You are doing great!
> Step three, you guessed it, repeat step one. To me, Mexico should be a simple life style. A good sauce pan, a couple good knives, fry pan, hand can opener. The kitchen is done... the dishes and odds and ends buy here in Mexico. An electric knife? Electric can opener? waffle iron? You will be surprized how you will (almost) never miss them.
> If you like cooking outdoors, bring your grill.
> For a bedroom bring sheets if you know the size bed you will have ( don´t plan on a queen size bed). Bathroom...maybe towels. Living room / dining room .....candles and a good bottle of wine Oh, and bring a cork screw or 2!


----------



## seajay44

Thanks for your advice, RVGringo.

I will have more question later, I'm sure.

SEajay44....


----------



## conklinwh

One nice thing about Ensenada is that the impact of not having what you want or can find in Mexico is not as critical as say having driven to Oaxaca.
On all my oversea moves, I start with the basics. 
1st, because of my size is clothes. What do people locally, especially expats, and not tourists typically wear. In Raleigh shorts are quite normal and jeans very rare. Where we live in Mexico it is 90% jeans and difficult to get for me in Mexico. Then shoes & socks as I really can't find shoes outside the US in my size(a lot of laughter in China when I tried) and good walking shoes more important in Mexico as a lot of cobblestone where I live. T-shirts and Mexican dressier shirts easy to find but my underwear size and golf shirts(my staple given even weather) aren't.
2nd is linens both bed & bath. Mexican mattresses aren't the same size as US. I need US length and can get matresses but not sheets in Mexico. Also, if you really like plush towels and bath sheets, bring them.
3rd is more from my wife than me but even chains such as Walmart & Costco don't carry the makeup & toiletries that we need so we always stock up. 
This actually all that we initially brought and could basically find everything to get house started, including kitchen, in Mexico. We have slowly added some things. In the kitchen we like to make pizza and couldn't find pizza pans or pizza knife. Also, our cook really appreciates the splatter guards as makes her life & clothes better.
From a furniture standpoint, we bought everything in Mexico and really like the workmanship. The one thing we missed was very comfortable stuffed chairs so on subsequent trips we brought a couple one at a time with some interesting discussions but no problem at the border.
I think that we tend to over bring "stuff" so initially points 1-3 are my focus and try to travel light. In our case this somewhat relative as my wife is a painter and that a whole other set of discussions.
Good luck on your sorting! I would have a backup location for some things in the US to give you peace of mind on your decisions for at least 6 months.


----------



## tepetapan

pizza pans, good catch. We did "import" pizza pans ( with the little holes for a crisp pizza) but that was somewhat later when I started to brag about my world famous pizza.


----------



## seajay44

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the good information, Conklinwh. I appreciate the ti,e that you took in preparing and sending this email to me.

I have a number of books that I want to bring. Does anyone anticipate any problem with that plan?

Seajay44




conklinwh said:


> One nice thing about Ensenada is that the impact of not having what you want or can find in Mexico is not as critical as say having driven to Oaxaca.
> On all my oversea moves, I start with the basics.
> 1st, because of my size is clothes. What do people locally, especially expats, and not tourists typically wear. In Raleigh shorts are quite normal and jeans very rare. Where we live in Mexico it is 90% jeans and difficult to get for me in Mexico. Then shoes & socks as I really can't find shoes outside the US in my size(a lot of laughter in China when I tried) and good walking shoes more important in Mexico as a lot of cobblestone where I live. T-shirts and Mexican dressier shirts easy to find but my underwear size and golf shirts(my staple given even weather) aren't.
> 2nd is linens both bed & bath. Mexican mattresses aren't the same size as US. I need US length and can get matresses but not sheets in Mexico. Also, if you really like plush towels and bath sheets, bring them.
> 3rd is more from my wife than me but even chains such as Walmart & Costco don't carry the makeup & toiletries that we need so we always stock up.
> This actually all that we initially brought and could basically find everything to get house started, including kitchen, in Mexico. We have slowly added some things. In the kitchen we like to make pizza and couldn't find pizza pans or pizza knife. Also, our cook really appreciates the splatter guards as makes her life & clothes better.
> From a furniture standpoint, we bought everything in Mexico and really like the workmanship. The one thing we missed was very comfortable stuffed chairs so on subsequent trips we brought a couple one at a time with some interesting discussions but no problem at the border.
> I think that we tend to over bring "stuff" so initially points 1-3 are my focus and try to travel light. In our case this somewhat relative as my wife is a painter and that a whole other set of discussions.
> Good luck on your sorting! I would have a backup location for some things in the US to give you peace of mind on your decisions for at least 6 months.


----------



## seajay44

I am thinking about bringing a motor with me. Do you foresee a problem with that plan? In fact, this is my specific plan (for now, anyway): 

I will transport what I want to take to Ensenada with me and put it in a storage unit in San Ysidro. I will buy a motor home and park it in an RV park in San Ysidro. I will also bring a few of my cats with me in the motor home. Once I'm in San Ysidro, I will go to Mexico and buy a pickup truck (any recommendations where?). I will bring the truck back to San Ysidro and take a couple of trips across the border to Ensenada with my possessions from the storage unit (and two cats). While I am doing that, I will live in the motor home in San Ysidro until the process is complete. Then, I will take the motor home across the border and to Ensenada with me.

That's how I am putting it to together now.

Any ideas, opinions, advice, etc.

Thank you for considering this any any input with which you can provide me.

SEajay44.....


----------



## conklinwh

We have never had any problem bringing in boxes of used books. They always want to look so don't seal. I do remember a warning on another thread about taking antique books to coastal location as susceptible to mold. We live in central highlands so not an issue and in fact we enjoy searching out antique leather found books. As to buying a pickup, there tend to be local areas where people go to buy/sell but I'm not confident enough to go without mechanic so I 1st looked for a good local mechanic. I know the baja has different aduano rules so a shuttle probably works better there.


----------



## RVGRINGO

There is a flaw in Seajay's plan. Only two pets are allowed and sometimes it is enforced, so have all the paperwork in order and think about bringing the third in separately.


----------



## seajay44

*Thanks for your reply.*

Hi, RVGRINGO:

Thanks, I am aware of that limitation. That's another reason for the motor home, allowing a few trips, 2 cats at a time. 

How about the rest of the plan? If there seems to be no major drawbacks to the plan otherwise, I'm looking at a motor home later in the week. If I bring a motor home, does that count as a car? Can I bring in this vehicle and still own a Mexican-bought and licensed vehicle?

Thanks, again, for your input.

Seajay44....






RVGRINGO said:


> There is a flaw in Seajay's plan. Only two pets are allowed and sometimes it is enforced, so have all the paperwork in order and think about bringing the third in separately.


----------



## RVGRINGO

If you visit Mexico with, or without your motor home, you can buy all the vehicle you like in Mexico. You can, with insurance, drive them to the USA but you can't import them there or sell them there. It works both ways. I believe that the motor home can get a long term permit. Just remember that you must have Mexican insurance; your US policy will not suffice for Mexico.


----------



## jan fuller

I used to raise pure blood siamese in Sinaloa. Most were all indoors too, but had three tragedies. Dogs, poison and a freak car accident. The females in season were eager to go outdoors, of course!
I want to move to Ensenada, BC: How would the medical care for a 75 yr old diabetic be in cost?


----------



## maryellen1952

seajay44 said:


> Hello, I've been gone for a while, but my plans to move to Ensenada have not changed. I have four jobs currently, so I have not had a lot of time what with keeping up with them, clearing through 30+ years of personal possessions, papers, etc, to determine what I need to have and what to dispose of (a lot). I am still hoping to make my move in late November or early December. I am now at the stage where I have to take specific (and immediate) action to obtain my resident visa. It is in that regard that I am seeking advice regarding how specifically to go about that process. Which should I go for, the FM3 or FM2. I am over 60 and have a proveable income from outside Mexico and some financial assets. I would like to pursue business interests in Mexico, but do not have a great amount of money to invest. I am currently a professional teacher. Can I apply for FM2 status as a teacher? Do I need a Mexican immigration lawyer? How much will that cost? There are also probably a lot of questions that I have not asked here that I should have, but that is why I am posting here, hoping for some expert guidance. I am seeking relevant and useful information, please!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Seajay44


You are going to find that applying for any job in Mexico is going to be difficult to say the least. Most Americans/foreigners who "work" here do so thru online businesses so perhaps you should consider online tutoring, etc.
A teacher here does not have the same regard as in the U.S. so you should do serious research about that. 
And as others have mentioned, Mexicans do not have the same sentiment for cats as for dogs and everyone I know here who has cats keeps them INSIDE due to diseases and death if left to roam. 
There are so many websites about living in Mexico so you shouldn't have any problem finding that info if you spend the time researching.


----------

